# Advice please. Nerja gestor to import car



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,i have decided to keep my UK car in Spain,can anyone recommend a local gestor/company who specializes in this in the Nerja area or will any of the local gestors deal with it. Also does anyone know how long it takes.
Thanks
Nick.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Nick. Here's a list of gestors in Nerja from the Yellow Pages. If they don't do cars, perhaps they can refer you to a gestor who does. The third listing speaks English.

Gestorias en la localidad de Nerja (Malaga) | PÁGINAS AMARILLAS


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I know an excellent English lady who does this. We used her for our car. I will PM her contact details.


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

thrax said:


> I know an excellent English lady who does this. We used her for our car. I will PM her contact details.


Excellent,thanks.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Is there an ITV station in Nerja?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> I know an excellent English lady who does this. We used her for our car. I will PM her contact details.


As always, you are welcome to post details of a company you recommend, in response to a request.


----------

